# Gaggia Classic tripping the circuit



## bodders (Feb 22, 2014)

I hope someone can help with this Gaggia Classic problem.

I have just replaced the original solenoid on the machine with this bigger solenoid. However when I put it back together again the machine shorted out as soon as I switched it on. I checked that all the terminals had been put back on correctly - still the same. I then took out the new solenoid and replaced it with the old one, and still the machine shorted out. There should be no moisture in it as I had not cleaned anything during the process.

Any thoughts as to how I can fix this please. Your help appreciated.

Thanks

Bodders


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Changing the solenoid valve would not cause the problem. Did you get ANYTHING wet when you changed the S/V-- check for moisture.

Have you / did you displace/ move any terminals while working inside the machine - again thorough visual check.

A photo of inside may help diagnoses.


----------



## bodders (Feb 22, 2014)

El carajillo

I have a photo on my mobile but cannot seem to add it to this post.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

did you replace the brass part and the coil? or just the brass and keep the old coil? a dead coil can cause this issue you should be able to add a pic from phone (i can from iphone at least)


----------



## bodders (Feb 22, 2014)

I replaced it all - the brass part and the magnet.

I cannot seem to add a photo from my Android phone - not sure why


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

bodders said:


> El carajillo
> 
> I have a photo on my mobile but cannot seem to add it to this post.


 I have difficulty loading from my android, I usually put them on my desktop then drag and drop.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

All things being equal, it sounds like the ceramic terminals on the boiler have become damp or moist. Failing that your thermal fuse has blown.

Allow the terminals to dry out naturally or use an hair dryer to speed things up.

If it's the TF you will need to cut out the old one and crimp on a new fuse remembering to re sheath the fuse.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Gilly said:


> If it's the TF you will need to cut out the old one and crimp on a new fuse remembering to re sheath the fuse.


 If the thermal fuse has blown isn't it just a totally dead unit no power at all (just like the fuse in the power lead isn't blown?)


----------



## bodders (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's the photo of the internals :


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Looking at your photo the mains terminal isn't wired correctly. Top wire blue

underneath brown

earth to the left of these.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Looking at your photo the mains terminal isn't wired correctly. Top wire blue

underneath brown

earth to the left of these.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Gilly said:


> Looking at your photo the mains terminal isn't wired correctly. Top wire blue
> 
> underneath brown
> 
> ...


 Definitely earth to the left


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Gilly said:


> Looking at your photo the mains terminal isn't wired correctly. Top wire blue
> 
> underneath brown
> 
> ...


 Difficult to see clearly but is that a bare terminal touching the boiler by the screw holding the thermal fuse


----------



## bodders (Feb 22, 2014)

I swapped those terminals round as you said. Unfortunately exactly the problem - it shorted when I switched the machine on.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

bodders said:


> I swapped those terminals round as you said. Unfortunately exactly the problem - it shorted when I switched the machine on.


 This is certainly wrong how is it wired now?


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

HDAV said:


> This is certainly wrong how is it wired now?
> 
> View attachment 51761


 Yes wrong. This may not solve your problem but you need to attach the mains terminals as in my previous photo/post.


----------



## bodders (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's the updated internals :


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That is definitely WRONG. The live and neutral are one above the other. The EARTH is to the side on it's own.

Usually the LIVE terminal is the upper one. and the neutral the LOWER one.

Over the years / builds Gaggia have used differing colours for the cable and do not always follow what you expect in the UK


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

bodders said:


> Here's the updated internals :
> 
> View attachment 51779
> View attachment 51780


 Still wrong! live and neutral are on the same side the earth (green and yellow) is on its own


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Gilly said:


> Looking at your photo the mains terminal isn't wired correctly. Top wire blue
> 
> underneath brown
> 
> ...


 @bodders You need to connect as @Gilly showed you here in this image


----------



## bodders (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for all your help and responses. Putting the connectors on the correct terminals for the power solved the problem.

Very much appreciated - now I can go back to decent Gaggia coffee. The chain shops really do not come close to home made.

Thanks again to you all.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank your electrician / the regs body... they probably saved your life Today when you made the case of your machine live @ 230V


----------

